# Future Maltese Owner



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am a newbie and a future Maltese owner. I have never owned a Maltese before and I am wondering if you all have any tips for a first timer? The only dogs I've ever had before were outdoor dogs that strayed in to our home. At the moment we have no other dogs. We will be getting our Maltese when she is 8 weeks old in July. I am very excited and very eager to learn about these beautiful animals!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:Welcome 2: Hi, welcome to SM. I hope you will become a regular member here. It is a great site. 

I hope you won't mind my offering a word of caution that 8 weeks is considered to be VERY young for a new Maltese (or any toy dog) to come to a new home and it is a red flag for me that any breeder would allow it to happen. Our American Maltese Association code of ethics states that Maltese Puppies should not go home until 12 weeks of age. Perhaps there is still a chance for you to find a breeder who adheres to these ethical standards. It really would be best for you and your new family member to get the right kind of start.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> :Welcome 2: Hi, welcome to SM. I hope you will become a regular member here. It is a great site.
> 
> I hope you won't mind my offering a word of caution that 8 weeks is considered to be VERY young for a new Maltese (or any toy dog) to come to a new home and it is a red flag for me that any breeder would allow it to happen. Our American Maltese Association code of ethics states that Maltese Puppies should not go home until 12 weeks of age. Perhaps there is still a chance for you to find a breeder who adheres to these ethical standards. It really would be best for you and your new family member to get the right kind of start.


:goodpost:
Bethie - welcome to Spoiled Maltese. Glad that you found us. I know you will adore having a Maltese. But I agree with Carina. If you read some posts about getting a Maltese you'll see that there are differences in where you get your Maltese from and the difference between buying from an ethical vs. unethical breeder. Eight weeks is in my opinion much too young to sell to someone and is indeed a red flag. Hoping you don't get your Maltese from a puppy mill (all pet shop pups are from them) or a back yard breeder in it for the money. Do some looking around the forums for info on breeders.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Hi and welcome to SM!

I'm glad you found us before you got your first Maltese. This place has a lot of information and helpful members that would offer their assistance whenever you need.

I second what Carina has said though. I would be wary of any breeder who would let their Maltese puppies go at 8 weeks old. That's way too young and they are still very small/fragile at that age. Ideal age for a puppy to be adopted is 12 weeks, sometimes breeders may even hold them longer if the pups are too small. 

There are a ton of information here on how to look for reputable breeders. You can also read through old/new threads about where some members got their puppies so you can have a better idea. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with the others about being wary of a breeder who sells Maltese puppies at only eight weeks old.

The 12 week rule from the American Maltese Association:

American Maltese Association Health Information

More about the 12 week rule from Foxstone Maltese:

Why do Maltese puppies need to be 12 weeks old before going to a new home??


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the information! I had no idea about the 12 week rule. I guess that's where my inexperience comes in as I have only owned dogs that have strayed in. Thank you so much!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome! I got my first Maltese earlier this year and it has been a wonderful experience. You will love the breed - they are smart, happy and loving dogs! You will find lots of useful information on this forum and meet some very nice people. I look forward to seeing pics of your new baby when you do bring her home. Good luck!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I too live in KY. I ended up adopting out of state. There was only one breeder listed on the AMA web site and she didn't have any puppies. It might be too late but check out the breeders forum on here and you will become experienced real fast lol.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to SM!! This is such a wonderful site filled with more resources then you know what to do with!  

I agree with the others on the pup leaving at 8 weeks old. I have seen other SM members say they have had issues with their Malts from BYB's or pet stores. If you are going to get a Malt, you mind as well do it right!!  

Good luck with your Maltese search and looking forward to getting to know you and your future Maltese.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi and welcome!! 

Like others have said, use extreme caution when dealing with a breeder who lets their puppies go at 8 weeks old. And even if they say that their vet said it was perfectly fine for them to be sold at 8 weeks, don't take that as 'fact' that the breeder is 'right' and others are wrong. 

Good luck and I hope you stick around! There is a lot of good advice here on this forum!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Hi and welcome!!
> 
> Like others have said, use extreme caution when dealing with a breeder who lets their puppies go at 8 weeks old. And even if they say that their vet said it was perfectly fine for them to be sold at 8 weeks, don't take that as 'fact' that the breeder is 'right' and others are wrong.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you stick around! There is a lot of good advice here on this forum!


:goodpost::goodpost: 

Sounds like you puppy is still a newborn. How did you happen to locate the breeder? Have you actually committed to this breeder? You might want to do a bit of research. Personally, I would not trust a breeder that was letting puppies go that early. But, glad you are here. There is so much you can learn here!


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

I actually found this breeder close to home. My friend got her Maltese from this same breeder. I have already committed to buy from this person and I will be picking my puppy out soon. I had no idea about a 12 week rule.


----------



## momw (May 20, 2012)

Welcome , I hope you enjoy your new puppy ! They are a great little dogs , very smart and loving !!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:welcome1:I just wrote a really long reply and lost it...so I will be brief. DO NOT buy a Maltese puppy from a "breeder" who want to sell her at eight weeks old. You will be in for a lot of grief. Buy your puppy from a reputable show breeder...or if you are up to it rescue a needy little angel. Don't promote inexperienced people who harm our breed. For the love of Maltese, reputable show breeder or rescue...only.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

You may want to do some more research. If you have put down a deposit, you would probably be best off to lose that deposit rather than working with a breeder who would be willing to sell a Maltese puppy so young. 

In KY I would recommend Re-Al Maltese. Regina Graff is an AMA member (is currently on the AMA board of directors) and has some lovely dogs.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Ill be getting a puppy at 8 weeks old too, but in Australia all the breeders send them off at 8 weeks. Should i be concerned?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

nicolen412 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Ill be getting a puppy at 8 weeks old too, but in Australia all the breeders send them off at 8 weeks. Should i be concerned?


Hi there, I'm also in Au & I do see the merits of the American '12 week rule' - however, to ask an Australian breeder to hold the pup for an additional 4 weeks could be seen as somewhat odd. I asked that Dakota be held until 9 weeks - that was mostly for the sake of timing - I wanted to take 2 weeks off work when she came home - the breeder would have let me have her at 8 weeks. 

Where in Au are you? I'm about 1.5 hrs north of Sydney.


----------

